# Ksport Kontrol Pro Coilovers



## Kasey Cottman (May 27, 2013)

Does anyone have their Cruze lowered with the Ksport Coils ?! If so , can I see it ? because those are the coils I want to get and I wanna see if they will make my car low to my liking


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

There's an entire thread dedicated to this lowered vehicles with pics and part numbers


----------



## Kasey Cottman (May 27, 2013)

shawn672 said:


> There's an entire thread dedicated to this lowered vehicles with pics and part numbers


I'm new to this so I'm confused :/


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes there's a couple members that have the k sports and I have yet to hear one complain.
You can go pretty much as low as you want. All depends on what you find practical.
If Jackaroo doesn't post up, just search his name. Perfect example.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Kasey

This thread has every Cruze on here lowered 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...3576-official-lowered-cruze-photo-thread.html

And this guy specifically did them:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...getting-ready-go-low-ksports-coilovers-2.html


----------



## HMDracing (Mar 18, 2013)

i have a small complaint about mine, small steering wobble in first gear.


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

HMDracing said:


> i have a small complaint about mine, small steering wobble in first gear.


Have you had wheels balanced or made sure no bends etc? Imo a messed up coilover should wobble all the time.


----------

